# Teri Hatcher 4x - Desperate Housewives S7 Promos



## Emilysmummie (16 Okt. 2010)




----------



## Punisher (16 Okt. 2010)

Klasse Bilder, tolles Kleid


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2010)

:thx: dir für die schöne Teri


----------



## carletto1977 (16 Okt. 2010)

Ich "liebe" diese Frau, schon seit den McGywer Zeiten...


----------



## TattooedOnSandy (5 Aug. 2011)

Danke für die Pics!


----------

